# Great Gaddesden Water Tower - Nov 2013



## UE-OMJ (Nov 4, 2013)

FINALLY - this place has wound me up for far too long.

Firstly I couldn't locate it, I mean how hard can it be to locate a Water Tower??? I like to think I usually do well at finding places but this one had me stumped even though I spent many hours on google, etc. I even took a drive to Gaddesden and had a good look round, and even walked through many woods and asked some locals, but nothing!!

I ended up PM'ing someone! Not the sort of thing I do but desperate (and embarrassing) times called for desperate measures!

So a week later I drove there and was met with torrential rain so I decided against it! I've never had so much trouble getting to see a place before, I've had more luck at Sevs than I've had with this simple Water Tower.

So last weekend, we had a sunny day and I had a spare few hours, so I met up with another local explorer from that area and off we went. Success this time!

I actually really enjoyed it here - possibly because it took me so much effort to get there (not to mention the long up-hill walk to get there) but because it was such a nice day and such a relaxed explore.


































































































































































The well & pump room was sealed off, but a sneaky shot through the bars on the window revealed this...














Visited with Shot_in_the_Dark, next time I'm going alone - it'd be quicker 








Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice old artifacts in there,love the old switchgear thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 4, 2013)

Some nice shots here mate, "the only way is up" clearly


----------



## krela (Nov 4, 2013)

Well worth it I think!


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 4, 2013)

quicker alone?! hah! who was waiting for you to come out the second building? haha, good little mooch this indeed was.

no pics from me at this stage I'm afraid, nothing i captured will do it the extensive justice that the above pics do, very nice!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow, I'm all over this! 
Where was my invite?  
Do you think we could....jump off it...?


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 5, 2013)

Good work,i like the look of this place.


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome little place!!! Another one to The List


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice work there mate!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice shots and not too trashed - thanks


----------



## PCWOX (Nov 5, 2013)

it certainly is a good place is this. Glad you found it in the end


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 5, 2013)

PCWOX said:


> it certainly is a good place is this. Glad you found it in the end



Yep cheers - it was well worth it in the end 



UrbanX said:


> Wow, I'm all over this!
> Where was my invite?
> Do you think we could....jump off it...?



It was a very impromptu visit, sorry. Plus I know there's a really dodgy ladder to the roof that no-one has dared climb yet - me included! And I have a feeling you would as I know how much you like roofs! 

Jump off?? - be my guest. I'd much rather abseil though


----------



## Pen15 (Nov 5, 2013)

Very nice images indeed and so close must have a look sometime


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 6, 2013)

Like the look of that, a lot. Glad you persisted and managed to find it so we could all enjoy it.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 6, 2013)

LittleOz said:


> Like the look of that, a lot. Glad you persisted and managed to find it so we could all enjoy it.



Cheers

Is that a red bandit? I cant quite make it out as the pic is too small. I ride a red bandit


----------



## sweet pea (Nov 6, 2013)

it looks like a zxr to me!!! nice one mate great stuff as always


----------

